# Unterschied zwischen JPA und Hibernate?



## Guest (29. Feb 2008)

Guten Morgen,

könnte mir jemand vllt. einmal den Unterschied zwischen Hibernate und JPA erklären bzw. was für Vorteile ich hätte wenn ich anstatt der JPA Hibernate benutzen würde? So ganz steig ich da nämlich noch nicht wirklich durch und da es mich gerade tierisch nervt das ich X Librarys in mein Projekt einbinden muss die ausschliesslich intern von Hibernate benutzt werden Frage ich mich, ob es nciht auch "nur" mit der JPA gehen würde 

Dankeeee ...


----------



## maki (29. Feb 2008)

JPA ist ein Standard, Hibernate eine Implementierung davon Toplink eine andere.

Nur mit JPA geht's nicht.

Wenn du keine Lust hast dutzende jars samt richtiger Version zu managen, solltest du unbedingt Maven2 nutzen, hat auch noch viele andere Vorteile, ist aber auch eine Lernkurve.


----------

